# How do you sleep and be rested when you awake?



## RamistThomist (Sep 21, 2006)

I can fall asleep okay but usually am not rested at the end of it. How do I sleep well?

Back in the day (6 years ago) I could go to bed late and get up at 5 with no problem. Now a days I am getting old and tired. How do I counter it?


----------



## rjlynam (Sep 21, 2006)

You might consider getting a sleep study done. It could be sleep apnia. Father in law had the same problem and that's what it turned out to be.


----------



## Ivan (Sep 21, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Draught Horse_
> I can fall asleep okay but usually am not rested at the end of it. How do I sleep well?
> 
> Back in the day (6 years ago) I could go to bed late and get up at 5 with no problem. Now a days I am getting old and tired. How do I counter it?



You are getting old and tired?! You are a young man! If this is a big problem perhaps you should see a doctor, although I'm not much for seeing doctors. In the last 14 years I've seen a doctor two or three times. Not recommending that, but that's what I've done.

I generally go to sleep anywhere from 11pm to Midnight and get up anywhere from 5am to 6am. I want to get seven hours every night, but usually I get around six hours of sleep. It seems to work. 

In the morning it takes me a few minutes to get moving, but is a simple matter of getting up and moving. I have a cup of coffee in the morning, but by the time I get to it I'm usually wide awake. 

I have too much to do not to get up and get the day going. I like what I do in almost every area of my life. I'm ready to see what the LORD has in store for each day!


----------



## RamistThomist (Sep 21, 2006)

Thanks Ivan.
I am a 50 year old in a 24 year old body. I am going bald. Proof that I am getting old!

I can get moving in the morning and stay good for another 4 hours, but in the middle of the day I feel like I need a nap (which I dont take--naps destroy my sleep pattern).


----------



## Arch2k (Sep 21, 2006)

I need 7.5-8 hrs each night if I am going to be on top of my game. I have to think sharply all day, and at a desk job, there is no time to get sleepy.

Jacob, 

One thing that helps me is to get on a schedule, and stick to it. Go to be at 10 and wake up at 6 (or 11 and 7...or similar). I think your body will notice a difference.


----------



## Ivan (Sep 21, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Draught Horse_
> Thanks Ivan.
> I am a 50 year old in a 24 year old body. I am going bald. Proof that I am getting old!
> 
> I can get moving in the morning and stay good for another 4 hours, but in the middle of the day I feel like I need a nap (which I dont take--naps destroy my sleep pattern).



Well, the baldness may be due to testosterone! 

Jeff gives good advice. A regular schedule is a good thing. In addition, take a look at your diet. That may be part of the problem for your mid-day slump.


----------



## Scott Bushey (Sep 21, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Draught Horse_
> Thanks Ivan.
> I am a 50 year old in a 24 year old body. I am going bald. Proof that I am getting old!
> 
> I can get moving in the morning and stay good for another 4 hours, but in the middle of the day I feel like I need a nap (which I dont take--naps destroy my sleep pattern).



Alopecia is not necessarily age related in every case; It can be from lack of nutrients or an offset blood chemistry. Tp begin with, I would see your internist and inquire about your thyroid. Possible you are Hypothyroid; this will cause hair loss.

[Edited on 9-22-2006 by Scott Bushey]


----------



## RamistThomist (Sep 21, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Jeff_Bartel_
> I need 7.5-8 hrs each night if I am going to be on top of my game. I have to think sharply all day, and at a desk job, there is no time to get sleepy.
> 
> Jacob,
> ...



You're right. That's why this summer really messed me up. One day I would have to work from 1 pm to 2 am and then come in at 10 am the next day. etc.

As a student it is a little trickier. The really good student would do what you said. But then comes the day when this report or that report is due. Not making excuses. I know what I should do but just don't do it!


----------



## Gregg (Sep 21, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Jeff_Bartel_
> I need 7.5-8 hrs each night if I am going to be on top of my game. I have to think sharply all day, and at a desk job, there is no time to get sleepy.



Just thinking about a desk job is making me sleepy.


----------



## RamistThomist (Sep 21, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Gregg_
> 
> 
> > _Originally posted by Jeff_Bartel_
> ...



One summer I worked on gas wells in the swamps of North Louisiana. That was a brutally hard job but it really helped out my body and mind. It was tiring work, true, but I was alert.


----------



## Arch2k (Sep 21, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Gregg_
> 
> 
> > _Originally posted by Jeff_Bartel_
> ...





It has it's perks, i.e. ability to listen to sermons/music/podcasts all day everyday.


----------



## RamistThomist (Sep 21, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Jeff_Bartel_
> 
> 
> > _Originally posted by Gregg_
> ...



And email. We didn't have email at my job this summer. So I would get home at 2 in the morning and have 10 relatively deep emails in my inbox. That was always cool. Almost made up for the bad hours.


----------



## Gregg (Sep 21, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Draught Horse_
> Thanks Ivan.
> I am a 50 year old in a 24 year old body. I am going bald. Proof that I am getting old!
> 
> I can get moving in the morning and stay good for another 4 hours, but in the middle of the day I feel like I need a nap (which I dont take--naps destroy my sleep pattern).



I usually need a nap in the afternoon and gladly take it when needed. Having a more introverted personality can also cause you to need more rest and downtime (although I'm not sure that is your personality type). I'm just speaking from my experience.


----------



## Abd_Yesua_alMasih (Sep 21, 2006)

I found to keep up with everything and stay awake all day without feeling tired I need almost 12 hours of sleep a night . I should probably see a doctor one day. I just can't be bothered with the $6US I need to do it. I will get there one day.


----------



## VictorBravo (Sep 21, 2006)

Are you getting any exercise? I try to get at least a 1/2 hour every early (not late) evening of aerobic and/or weights, alternating. In the morning I do a quick set of pushups and pullups. And every day I take at least a 10 minute brisk walk or climb stairs (I'm on the 6th floor at work).

It's not a big workout regime, but if I don't do these things, my sleep is not very restful. Sitting too long makes it hard to get good rest, I think.


----------



## VictorBravo (Sep 21, 2006)

By the way, I told Jacob a while back that I'm a 48 year old going on 28. Energy-wise that's true, but my knees are starting to complain a lot.


----------



## RamistThomist (Sep 21, 2006)

I shoot basketballs, run once a week (but I run hard and long) and do guerrilla warfare training. I stay in shape.


I am kidding on one of those, sort of.


----------



## Gregg (Sep 21, 2006)

These guys are hoping to someday learn the basics of horse back riding


----------



## RamistThomist (Sep 22, 2006)

> _Originally posted by victorbravo_
> Are you getting any exercise? I try to get at least a 1/2 hour every early (not late) evening of aerobic and/or weights, alternating. In the morning I do a quick set of pushups and pullups. And every day I take at least a 10 minute brisk walk or climb stairs (I'm on the 6th floor at work).
> 
> It's not a big workout regime, but if I don't do these things, my sleep is not very restful. Sitting too long makes it hard to get good rest, I think.



RTS campus is built on a slope-ish sort of ground. I ride my bike to classes a lot and that is usually uphil 3/4 of the way (its a goofy topography; don't ask how). 

You inspired me, Vic. I immediately went out and did chin ups and biked. I probably won't sleep tonight.


----------



## VictorBravo (Sep 22, 2006)

Hah. I said early evening, not late.

Even so, it probably doesn't hurt. Neither does the guerilla warfare training. 

"He teaches my hands to war, so that my arms bend a bow of bronze."


----------

